# difference entre dual core et bi-processeur ???



## Justbounce (24 Août 2008)

bonsoir à tous,

Je suis tout fraichement nouveau sur ce forum 

Une nouvelle communauté s'ouvre à moi !!! Hihihi...


Alors voila,

J'ai decider de racheter un peu de RAM a mon G5...(Power mac)
jusque là tout va bien... 

 Mon souci  : 


Comment savoir si je possede un dual core ou bien un bi-processeur ???

En sachant qu'en cliquant sur "A propos de ce mac" il inscrit : POWER MAC G5 2X2 GHZ



Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

pour la def
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_core


----------



## Justbounce (24 Août 2008)

Yes,


Merci pour la definition...Je ne savait pas tout ca !!!


Mais comment pourrais je savoir ce que j'ai???  :rose::rose::rose:

c'est intel pour le dual core et PPC pour le bi-processeur ?c'est bien ca ?


----------



## Al_Copett (24 Août 2008)

Pas tout à fait,

Il y a eu des Power Mac G5 mono-processeur et bi-processeurs avec des processeurs PPC mono-coeur et des Power Mac G5 mono-processeur et bi-processeurs avec des processeurs PPC bi-coeurs . Ces derniers ont été commercialisés fin 2005 (late 2005). La différence entre les PowerPC G5 mono-coeur et les bi-coeurs est que les premiers avaient une mémoire cache de niveau 2 de 512 Koctets et les seconds une mémoire cache de niveau 2 de 1Moctets par coeur. Cette information est disponible par l'application Application->Utilitaires->Information Système.app ou par le menu Pomme->A propos de ce Mac->plus d'infos, puis cliquer sur Matériel dans le colonne de gauche.

Pour en savoir plus sur les PPC :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC_970


----------



## Goliath (25 Août 2008)

http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/


----------



## oligo (25 Août 2008)

> Al_Copett 	 		 		Pas tout à fait,
> Il y a eu des Power Mac G5 mono-processeur et bi-processeurs avec des processeurs PPC mono-coeur et des Power Mac G5 mono-processeur et bi-processeurs avec des processeurs PPC bi-coeurs . Ces derniers ont été commercialisés fin 2005 (late 2005). La différence entre les PowerPC G5 mono-coeur et les bi-coeurs est que les premiers avaient une mémoire cache de niveau 2 de 512 Koctets et les seconds une mémoire cache de niveau 2 de 1Moctets par coeur.



Il existe des Papous à poux, des Papous pas à poux, des Papous papa et des Papous pas papa. 
Les papous papa à poux disent la vérité ainsi que les papous pas papa pas à poux.
Les papous pas papa à poux et les papous papa pas à poux, quant à eux, mentent systématiquement.

:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2008)

oligo a dit:


> Il existe des Papous à poux, des Papous pas à poux, des Papous papa et des Papous pas papa.
> Les papous papa à poux disent la vérité ainsi que les papous pas papa pas à poux.
> Les papous pas papa à poux et les papous papa pas à poux, quant à eux, mentent systématiquement.
> 
> :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Et ça fait avancer le schmilblick en quoi ?


----------



## Justbounce (25 Août 2008)

Merci Al_Copett pour ta reponse rapide... 

Grace a toi j'ai enfin compris quelle type de RAM il fallait que je commande, ca c'est fait !!!!


Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu tant de difference entre chaque PPC G5, je me coucherais moins bete ce soir !


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Août 2008)

sur Macway tu trouveras ton bonheur coté RAM http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html tu peux filtrer ton choix, cela permet d'afficher que ce qu'il te faut, dans ton cas c'est celui tout en bas qu'il faut choisir bi-processeur G5

Attention tu dois acheter les barettes en double 2 fois XGo RAM car deux processeur


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2008)

Quel est le type de ta machine ?
Ne serait-ce pas un Power Mac G5 fin 2005 avec un PPC double-coeur (dual core) ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Août 2008)

Non les Powermac G5 dual n'ont pas existé en 2x2  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Mac_G5_(Dual_Core)
 il s'agit bien de ces modèles là http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Mac_G5 bi-pro


----------



## Justbounce (25 Août 2008)

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait...J'ai commander 4 barrettes de 1 GO chez MacWay 

Et pour repondre à ta question Al_Copett :

PowerMac G5 2X2 Ghz (bi-processeur) 


Merci à tous pour vos reponses rapides


----------



## Al_Copett (26 Août 2008)

Pour répondre à Lepetitpiero, selon le site d'Apple il semble qu'il y ait eu un Power Mac G5 avec un PPC dual-core à 2GHz, machine mono-processeur, avec comme numéro de produit *M9590LL/A*, voir le lien qui suit :

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP37

J'avais hésité entre le dual-core à 2 GHz et celui à 2,3 GHz.

C'est la façon d'Apple de libellé ses machines qui est ambigue, Apple compte un coeur d'un PPC dual-core comme un processeur. Ce qui au niveau de l'OS et de l'exécution du code est juste, mais pas au niveau matériel. Ce serai plus malin de donner aussi le numéro du modèle ou un code produit unique.

Sur mon Power Mac Dual-Core 2,3 GHz (late 2005), machine mono-processeur, via le menu Pomme->A propos de ce Mac, Mac OSX affiche : Processeur 2 x 2.3 Ghz PowerPC G5.


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Août 2008)

oui mais comme il indique 2x2 Ghz c'est forcement un bipro  le dual de 2 est comme tu le dis monoprocesseur


----------



## Gouédard (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir

le Power Mac G5 dual, 2x2,5 Ghz, est bien le dernier G5 sorti???

Il s'agit d'un bi-processeur ????

Si vous pouviez me donner votre avis sur cette machine.

Je cherche une machine pour utiliser Photoshop avec des images de 300Mo a 1Go

et je voudrais pas trop ramer. Je crois que la carte graphique est importante aussi.

MErci de votre aide.............


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Octobre 2009)

Pour avoir toutes les infos utiles sur les sorties des différents mac un lien incontournable http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/ tu y trouveras une petit appli qui te donneras les infos sur les G5


----------



## Petira (16 Janvier 2010)

Voula ce que je pense savoir:
Un bi-pro c'est un mac avec 2 processeurs et un dual core c'est un seul processeur "divisé en 2"

C'est la différence aussi entre le core duo et le core 2 duo d'intel.


----------



## Gronounours (16 Janvier 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Voula ce que je pense savoir:
> Un bi-pro c'est un mac avec 2 processeurs et un dual core c'est un seul processeur "divisé en 2"
> 
> C'est la différence aussi entre le core duo et le core 2 duo d'intel.



Oué ben arrête de penser.

Le core duo est un processeur qui a lui aussi 2 coeurs. Mais il fait parti de la génération qui précède le core 2 duo, qui a, lui aussi 2 coeur.

Le nom de ces 2 proc' est à lire comme :

Modèle      |       Type
Core          |     duo
Core 2       |     duo


----------



## Petira (16 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Oué ben arrête de penser.
> 
> Le core duo est un processeur qui a lui aussi 2 coeurs. Mais il fait parti de la génération qui précède le core 2 duo, qui a, lui aussi 2 coeur.
> 
> ...



T'énerve pas, je suis désolé je souhaite juste en apprendre plus !

Donc c'est quoi la différence entre un coreduo et un core2duo?

Moi dans mon ordi j'ai un core2duo de 2,53Ghz, ça veux dire que j'ai 2*2,53Ghz... non? enfin deux coeur.
Le coreduo c'est pas 2*2,53 parce que si on regarde les bench, mon ordi est au dessus des coreduo... (bon ok c'est pas non plus la même fréquence)

On va prendre les deux qui on la fréquence la plus proche, il y a quand même beaucoup de différence !

On prend le 2,16 pour le coreduo et le 2,26 pour le core2duo:


----------



## ntx (16 Janvier 2010)

Le Core2Duo est la deuxième génération dans la famille des processeurs à architecture "Core".
C'est bien un double coeur, la principale différence entre le CoreDuo et le Core2Duo est que le deuxième est 64 bits.


----------



## Petira (16 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Le Core2Duo est la deuxième génération dans la famille des processeurs à architecture "Core".
> C'est bien un double coeur, la principale différence entre le CoreDuo et le Core2Duo est que le deuxième est 64 bits.



Oui mais pourquoi à fréquence égale le core2duo est plus rapide?


----------



## ntx (16 Janvier 2010)

Parce que en plus d'être 64 bits, il est plus optimisé et consomme moins d'électricité. C'est quand même un minimum d'avoir une nouvelle génération de processeurs plus performante que la précédente, non ? :rateau: Et plus performant ne signifie pas plus de MHz. :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (17 Janvier 2010)

Il y a en effet beaucoup de choses qui entrent en compte pour comprendre pourquoi un processeur va plus vite qu'un autre...

- la fréquence
- le type de c&#339;ur
- l'optimisation de celui-ci
- le type d'instructions (8, 16, 32 ou 64 bits)
- la taille et la vitesse de la mémoire cache
- le nombre de niveaux de celle-ci (L1, L2 voire L3)
- le nombre de c&#339;urs
- les instructions spéciales (MMX, MMX 2, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, etc...)
- le nombre de frags à la minute du geek qui l'utilise (ah non, là je m'égare...)


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> - le nombre de frags à la minute du geek qui l'utilise (ah non, là je m'égare...)



Jusqu'au mot frag j'ai cru que tu été sérieux ^^

Merci pour tous ça...

J'ai une amie qui a un MacBook CoreDuo, il est quand même beaucoup moin rapide que mon ordi, bon je crois qu'il n'a "que" 2Ghz (contre 2,53)

J'ai trouvé ça:http://www.pectines.com/CORE-DUO-ET-CORE-2-DUO-QUELLES


----------



## Djano (3 Juillet 2013)

> Il existe des Papous à poux, des Papous pas à poux, des Papous papa et des Papous pas papa.
> Les papous papa à poux disent la vérité ainsi que les papous pas papa pas à poux.
> Les papous pas papa à poux et les papous papa pas à poux, quant à eux, mentent systématiquement.




Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2013)

oligo a dit:


> Il existe des Papous à poux, des Papous pas à poux, des Papous papa et des Papous pas papa.
> Les papous papa à poux disent la vérité ainsi que les papous pas papa pas à poux.
> Les papous pas papa à poux et les papous papa pas à poux, quant à eux, mentent systématiquement.
> 
> :rateau::rateau::rateau:





Djano a dit:


> Hi Hi Hi Hi Hi !



Cependant, il a omis de mentionner un détail important que vu la remonté des profondeurs de ce topic, je me permettrais de porter à la connaissance de l'honorable assistance :

Dans les papous à poux, qu'ils fussent papa ou non, il y a plusieurs catégories : les papous papa à poux papa, les papous papa à poux pas papa, ainsi que les papous pas papa à poux papa et que les papous pas papa à poux pas papa, ce qui, vous en conviendrez tous, revêt une importance certaine pour la bonne compréhension de ce phénomène du plus haut intérêt intellectuel ! 

et le ne vous parle pas des pas papous pas papa à poux pas papa, ni des pas papous pas papa à poux papa, ni même des pas papous papa à poux pas papa, et encore moins des pas papous papa à poux papa ! 

Enfin ! comme le disait si bien Mungo Jerry : "Aouh mama, papa ouh mama" ! :rateau:


----------

